# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Кругозор >  Б. Рассел. Происхождение фашизма

## Irina

*Эта статья была написана одним из крупнейших мыслителей 20 века, лауреатом Нобелевской премии, английским философом Бертраном Расселом (1872 - 1970) еще до того, как фашизм полностью показал свое подлинное лицо, а именно - в 1935 году. Тем более глубокими представляются его мысли относительно истоков и сущности фашизма, которые мы можем оценить сейчас, в исторической перспективе.
*


При сравнении нашего века с веком, скажем, Георга I мы наблюдаем основательные изменения интеллектуального порядка, которые являются следствием изменения общей атмосферы в политике. В определенном смысле мировоззрение двухсотлетней давности может быть названо «рациональным», а мировоззрение, наиболее характерное для нашего времени, может быть названо «антирациональными».

Но я бы хотел использовать эти слова, не подразумевая полного принятия одного мировоззрения или полного неприятия другого. Кроме того, важно помнить, что на политические события очень часто влияют теории прежних времен: существует обычно значительный интервал между появлением теории в виде книги и ее практическим воздействием. Английская политика в 1860 г. находилась под влиянием идей, высказанных Адамом Смитом в 1776 г.; немецкая политика сегодня — это реализация теорий, изложенных Фихте в 1807 г.; русская политика с 1917 г. — это воплощенные (в жизнь) идеи Манифеста Коммунистической партии 1848 г. Таким образом, чтобы понять современную эпоху, необходимо обратиться к более раннему времени.




Широко распространенная политическая доктрина имеет, как правило, два различных истока. С одной стороны, существуют интеллектуальные предшественники: люди, которые выдвинули теории, основанные, благодаря развитию или реакции, на предшествующих теориях. С другой стороны, существуют экономические и политические условия, которые предрасполагают людей принимать взгляды, соответствующие определенным настроениям. Это не единственное обстоятельство, объясняющее часто встречающееся пренебрежение интеллектуальным наследием. В особых случаях, которые нас и интересуют, в различных странах послевоенного мира существуют определенные основания для недовольства, которые располагают людей, живущих в этих странах, к восприятию определенной общей философии, выработанной в более раннее время. Я предлагаю сначала рассмотреть эту философию, а затем проанализировать причины ее сегодняшней популярности.

Бунт против разума начинался как бунт против рассуждения. В первой половине XVIII в., когда умами людей правил Ньютон, существовало широко распространенное мнение, что познание представляет собой открытие простых общих законов, из которых посредством дедукции могут быть выведены заключения. Многие забывали, что ньютоновский закон гравитации основывался на столетних тщательных наблюдениях, и полагали, что общие законы могут быть просто открыты в природе. Существовала естественная религия, естественное право, естественная мораль и так далее. Предполагалось, что эти отрасли знания состоят из убедительных выводов, сделанных на основании очевидных аксиом в стиле Евклида. Политическим итогом распространения этого мнения стала доктрина Прав Человека в том виде, в каком она проповедовалась во время Американской и Французской революций.
Но в тот самый момент, когда Храм Разума, казалось, был почти завершен, под него была подложена бомба, и в результате все сооружение взлетело на воздух. Человеком, подложившим эту бомбу, был Дэвид Юм. Его «Трактат о человеческой природе», опубликованный в 1739 г., имел подзаголовок «Попытка распространить экспериментальный метод рассуждений на моральные проблемы». Этот подзаголовок целиком объясняет его намерение, но только наполовину — его исполнение. Намерением была замена наблюдения и индуктивного метода на дедукцию, происходящую из кажущихся самоочевидными аксиом. По складу ума он был законченным рационалистом, хотя скорее бэконианского, чем аристотелевского толка. Но почти беспримерное сочетание проницательности с интеллектуальной честностью привели его к несомненным и разрушительным заключениям: индукция — это логически необоснованная привычка, а вера в причинность немногим лучше, чем суеверие. Из этого следовало, что наука, наряду с богословием, должна быть разоблачена как собрание несбыточных надежд и иррациональных убеждений.
В учении Юма рационализм и скептицизм мирно сосуществовали. Скептицизм предназначался только для исследований и был забыт в делах практических. Кроме того, практическая жизнь управлялась, насколько это было возможно, именно теми методами науки, которые ставил под сомнение его скептицизм. Такой компромисс был возможен только для человека, который был в равной степени и философом, и земным человеком; есть также и оттенок аристократического торизма в сохранении эзотерического неверия для посвященных. Мир отказался принять доктрины Юма во всей их полноте. Последователи Юма отвергали его скептицизм, тогда как немецкие оппоненты Юма подчеркивали скептицизм как неизбежный результат исключительно научного и рационального мировоззрения. Таким образом, в результате знакомства с учением Юма британская философия стала поверхностной, а немецкая философия — антирациональной; и в том и другом случае из-за боязни невыносимого агностицизма. Европейская мысль никогда не возвратит себе свою прежнюю искренность; среди преемников Юма здравомыслие означало поверхностность, а глубина — некоторую степень сумасшествия. Старые споры, начатые в свое время Юмом, продолжаются в большинстве недавних философских дискуссий по проблемам квантовой физики.

Философия, характерная для Германии, начинается с Канта и начинается как реакция против философии Юма. Канту было предопределено верить в причинность, Бога, вечность, моральный закон и так далее, но он сознавал, что философия Юма сделала это довольно сложным. Поэтому он придумал разницу между «чистым» и «практическим» разумом. «Чистый» разум касался всего, что может быть доказано, а таких вещей не так много; «практический» разум имел отношение к тому, что необходимо для добродетели, а таких вещей очень много. Конечно, очевидно, что «чистый» разум был просто разумом, тогда как «практический» разум был предрассудком. Таким образом, Кант вернул в философию обращение к чему-то осознанному как явление, находящееся вне сферы теоретической рациональности, что изгонялось из школ с самого зарождения схоластики.

Даже более важной фигурой, чем Кант, с нашей точки зрения, был его непосредственный преемник — Фихте, который, пройдя путь от философии к политике, дал жизнь новому движению, ставшему национал-социализмом. Но прежде чем начинать разговор о нем, следует добавить кое-что еще о концепции «разума».
Ввиду неудачи найти ответ на проблемы, поставленные Юмом, «разум» не мог более рассматриваться как нечто абсолютное, и любое рассуждение, сделанное на разумных основаниях, осуждалось с теоретической точки зрения. Тем не менее, очевидна разница, к тому же очень существенная, между настроением, скажем, философских радикалов и таких людей, как ранние мусульманские фанатики. Если мы называем первый склад ума разумным, а второй безрассудным, то становится очевидным, что за недавнее время имел место рост неразумности.

Я думаю, то, что мы на практике имеем в виду, когда говорим о разуме, можно определить с помощью трех характеристик.

1) разум полагается скорее на убеждение, чем на силу;
2) он стремится убедить с помощью аргументов, которые, по мнению человека, использующего их, являются совершенно обоснованными;
3) при формировании определенного мнения он использует в наибольшей степени наблюдение и индукцию, а интуицию — в наименьшей степени.

Первая из этих характеристик берет начало в практике Инквизиции; вторая — в таких методах, как британская военная пропаганда, которую хвалил Гитлер на том основании, что пропаганда «должна тем глубже опускаться с интеллектуальных высот, чем больше количество людей, вниманием которых она должна овладеть»; третья запрещает использование предпосылки типа той что сделал президент Эндрю Джексон относительно Миссисипи: «Господь Всемогущий предполагал, что эта великая долина будет принадлежать одному народу», которая была очевидной для него и его слушателей, но не было столь легко доказуемым для того, кто сомневался в нем.

Опора на разум, охарактеризованный таким образом, предполагает определенную общность интересов и взглядов между кем-либо и его аудиторией. Миссис Бонд действительно пыталась опереться на разум, когда кричала своим уткам: «Подойдите и вы будете убиты, чтобы быть нафаршированными и понравиться моим покупателям», но, в общем, обращение к разуму — вещь неэффективная в отношении тех, кого мы собираемся уничтожить. Любители мяса не пытаются найти аргументов, которые казались бы вескими для овцы, и Ницше не пытается убедить массы населения, которые он называет «неумелыми и неприспособленными». Не делает этого и Маркс, пытаясь заручиться поддержкой капиталистов. Как показывают эти примеры, взывать к разуму легче, когда власть полностью подчинена олигархии. В Англии XVIII в. важны были мнения только аристократов и их друзей, а эти мнения всегда могли быть представлены в рациональной форме другим аристократам. Когда количество политических избирателей становится больше и разнообразнее, все сложнее обращаться к их разуму, поскольку уменьшается число общепризнанных принципов, лежащих в основе возможного согласия. Если невозможно найти таких предпосылок согласия, то люди склонны полагаться на собственную интуицию; а поскольку интуиция у разных групп разная, то опора на нее ведет к борьбе и власти политиков.

В этом смысле выступления против разума — феномен, время от времени повторяющийся в истории. Ранний буддизм был разумным, его поздние формы и индуизм, заменивший буддизм в Индии, не были таковыми. В Древней Греции орфики восстали против гомеровской рациональности. От Сократа и до Марка Аврелия выдающиеся люди в древнем мире были в основном рационально мыслящими. После Марка Аврелия даже консервативные неоплатоники были полны предрассудков. За исключением мусульманского мира, требования разума были в забвении вплоть до XI в., после которого, благодаря схоластике, Возрождению и науке, они стали господствующими. Противодействие началось с Руссо и Уэсли, но было сдержано триумфом науки и техники в XIX в. Вера в разум достигла своего максимума в 1860-е гг.; потом она стала постепенно уменьшаться и уменьшается до сего дня. Рационализм и антирационализм сосуществовали с начала греческой цивилизации, и каждый раз, когда один из них, казалось бы, становился господствующим, начинался новый виток развития его противоположности.

Современное выступление против разума в значительной степени отличается от большинства предшествующих. Начиная с движения орфиков, обычной целью в прошлом было спасение — сложное понятие, включающее в себя и добродетель, и счастье, и достигалась эта цель, как правило, благодаря трудному самоотречению. Целью иррационалистов нашего времени является не спасение, а власть. Они, следовательно, развивают этику, которая противоположна этике христианства и буддизма, и из-за своей страсти к господству они неизбежно включаются в политическую деятельность. Их представители среди писателей — это Фихте, Карлейль, Мадзини, Ницше, при поддержке таких авторов, как Трейчке, Редьярд Киплинг, Хьюстон Чемберлен и Бергсон. Противопоставлены этому движению сторонники Бентама и социалисты, которые могут рассматриваться как два крыла одной партии: оба космополитические, оба демократические, оба призывают к экономической независимости. Они отличаются inter se по средствам, но не по целям, тогда как новое движение, которое достигло своей кульминации уже в идеях Гитлера, не только отличается целями от обоих указанных выше движений, но отличается и от всей традиции христианской цивилизации.

Цель, которую, по мнению почти всех иррационалистов, на основе учений которых сформировался фашизм, должен преследовать государственный деятель, наиболее ясно выразил Ницше. Сознательно противопоставляя себя христианству, а также утилитаристам, он отвергает доктрины Бентама относительно счастья и «наибольшего счастья для наибольшего числа людей». «Человечество, — говорит он, — несомненно, скорее средство, чем цель... человечество — просто материал для опыта» (Ницше Ф. "Воля к власти"). Цель, которую он предлагает, — это величие исключительного человека: «Цель — достигнуть этой огромной энергии величия, которая может создать человека будущего средствами дисциплины и также посредством уничтожения миллионов неумелых и неприспособленных, который тем не менее может избежать разрушения в виде страданий, созданных вследствие этого, подобных которым никогда прежде не видели». Следует заметить, что эта концепция цели не может считаться сама по себе противоположной разуму, так как вопросы целей не подвержены рациональному обсуждению. Нам это может не нравиться — мне лично это не нравится, — но мы не можем опровергнуть это после того, как Ницше смог доказать это. Существует, тем не менее, естественная связь с иррациональностью, поскольку разум требует беспристрастности, тогда как культ великого человека всегда имеет в качестве меньшей предпосылки утверждение: «Я великий человек».

Все основатели той школы мысли, из которой вырос фашизм, имеют определенные общие характеристики. Они ищут добро скорее в воле, чем в чувстве или знании; они ценят силу больше, чем счастье; они предпочитают принуждение дискуссии, войну — миру, аристократию — демократии, пропаганду — научной беспристрастности. Они поддерживают спартанскую форму аскетизма в противоположность христианской форме, т. е. они рассматривают аскетизм как средство достижения господства над другими, а не как самодисциплину, которая способствует добродетели и дает счастье только в другом мире. Позднее некоторые из них прониклись популярным дарвинизмом и считали борьбу за существование источником появления высших существ; но это скорее борьба между расами, чем между личностями, такая, которую поддерживали апостолы свободной конкуренции. Удовольствие и знание, рассматриваемые в качестве целей, кажутся им чрезмерно пассивными. Удовольствие они подменяют славой, а знания — прагматическим утверждением, что то, чего они желают, истинно. У Фихте, Карлейля и Мадзини эти доктрины еще окутаны мантией традиционного моралистического ханжества; у Ницше они впервые выступают неприкрыто и бесстыдно.

Фихте получил меньшую, чем ему надлежит, долю кредита в открытии этого великого движения. Он начинал как абстрактный метафизик, но затем показал даже определенно деспотичный и эгоистичный характер. Вся его философия развивалась из предположения «Я — это Я» или, как он говорит: «Ego само себя постулирует, и оно есть в результате этого простого утверждения себя, это и действующая сила, и результат действия, активность и то, что является результатом действия, "Я есть" выражает дело-действие (Tathandlung). Ego есть, потому что оно само себя постулировало».
Ego, согласно этой теории, существует потому, что оно выражает волю к существованию. Теперь представляется, что non-Ego также существует потому, что этого желает Ego, но non-Ego, порожденное таким образом, никогда не станет действительно внешним по отношению к Ego, которое определяет его постулирование. Людовик XIV говорил: «Государство — это я», Фихте говорил: «Вселенная — это я». Как заметил Гейне, сравнивая Канта и Робеспьера, «в сравнении с нами, немцами, вы, французы, банальны и посредственны».
Позднее Фихте действительно объяснял, что когда он говорит «Я», он имеет в виду «Бог», но это не вполне убеждает читателя.

Когда, в результате битвы при Йене, Фихте пришлось бежать из Берлина, он начал думать, что слишком энергично утверждал non-Ego в лице Наполеона. По возвращении в 1807 г. он представил свое знаменитое «Обращение к немецкому народу», в котором впервые была изложена доктрина национализма. Это обращение начинается с объяснения того, что немцы выше всех остальных современников, потому что только они имеют чистый язык (язык без примесей). (Русские, турки и китайцы, не говоря уже об эскимосах и готтентотах тоже имеют чистые языки, но они не упоминаются в исторической книге Фихте.) Чистота немецкого языка делает немцев исключительно способными к глубоким размышлениям. Фихте заключает, что «иметь характер и быть немцем, без сомнения, значит одно и то же». Но если немецкий характер нужно ограждать от иностранного развращающего влияния и если немецкий народ должен быть способен действовать как единое целое, то должен быть новый тип образования, который будет «формировать немцев в единое тело». Новое образование, говорит он, «должно состоять существенным образом в том, чтобы полностью уничтожить свободу воли». Он добавляет, что воля — «это неотъемлемая сущность человека».

Не нужно внешней торговли помимо того, что является абсолютно необходимым. Нужна всеобщая военная служба: каждый обязан сражаться не за материальное благосостояние, не за свободу, не в защиту конституции, но под влиянием импульса «жадного пламени высшего патриотизма, которым объята нация, как покровом вечности, за который благородный человек радостно пожертвует собой, а подлый человек, который существует единственно ради других, тем более должен пожертвовать собой». Эта доктрина, говорящая, что «благородный» человек — цель человечества, и что «неблагородный» человек не может предъявлять свои права на что-либо, — это суть современных нападок на демократию. Христианство учило, что каждый человек имеет бессмертную душу и что в этом отношении все люди равны. Теория «прав человека» была только развитием христианской доктрины. Утилитаризм, несмотря на то, что он не допускал абсолютных «прав» для личности, придавал одинаковое значение счастью как одного человека, так и другого; таким образом, он приводил к демократии, так же, как и доктрина естественных прав. Но Фихте, являясь своего рода политическим кальвинистом, выделял определенных людей как избранных и признавал негодными всех остальных.

----------


## Irina

Сложность, конечно, состояла в том, чтобы узнать, кто является избранным. В мире, в котором доктрина Фихте была бы повсеместно принята, каждый человек думал бы, что он «благородный», и присоединился бы к определенной партии людей, подобных ему самому, чтобы разделить часть своего величия. Эти люди могут принадлежать к его нации, как в случае с Фихте, или к его классу, как это происходит у коммунистического пролетариата, или к его семье, как у Наполеона. Не существует объективного критерия «благородства», кроме успеха в войне, поэтому война — необходимый результат этой доктрины.

Мировоззрение Карлейля, в основном, выводимо из мировоззрения Фихте, который имел на него сильное и единовластное влияние. Но Карлейль добавил нечто, что с тех пор стало характерной чертой всей школы: разновидность социализма и заботу о пролетариате, в основе которой на самом деле лежала неприязнь к капитализму и нуворишам. Карлейль делал это так хорошо, что ввел в заблуждение даже Энгельса, чья книга об английском рабочем классе 1844 г. упоминает его с наилучшей похвалой. Учитывая это, мы едва ли можем удивляться тому, что множество людей поверили в социалистический фасад национал-социализма.
Карлейль, на самом деле, все еще продолжает одурачивать людей. Его «культ героя» звучит очень возвышенно. Мы нуждаемся, говорит он, не в выборах парламента, а в «королях-героях, да и весь мир не без героев». Чтобы понять это, нужно изучить воплощение данных идей в действительности. Карлейль в книге «Прошлое и настоящее» показывает аббата XII в. Самсона как пример, но любой человек, не желающий принимать это на веру, прочитав «Хроники Жослина Бракелонда», обнаружит, что аббат был беспринципным негодяем, сочетавшим в себе пороки деспотичного ленд-лорда с недостатками мелочного крючкотворца-стряпчего. Другие герои Карлейля, по меньшей мере, так же сомнительны. Кромвелевская резня в Ирландии подвигла его на следующее замечание: «Но во времена Оливера (Кромвеля) продолжала существовать вера в Божью кару, во времена Оливера не было еще безумной тарабарщины «упразднения Главного наказания», жан-жаковской филантропии, и всеобщая притворная чувствительность в этом мире все еще так же полна греха... Только в последнем декадентском поколении..., может быть, такая беспорядочная мешанина Добра и Зла во всеобщую слащавость окажет воздействие на нашу землю». О большинстве других его героев, таких как Фридрих Великий, Д-р Франсиа и губернатор Ирландии, необходимо сказать, что их общей характеристикой была жажда крови.

Те, кто все еще думают, что Карлейль был в некотором смысле более или менее либералом, должны прочесть его главу о демократии в книге «Прошлое и Настоящее». Большая ее часть занята восхвалением Вильгельма Завоевателя и описанием славной жизни, которой наслаждались крепостные в его время. Затем следует определение свободы: «Истинная свобода человека состояла в том, чтобы понять правильный путь (или его силой заставляли понять этот путь) и идти по нему». Затем он переходит к утверждению, что демократия «означает отчаяние найти героев, чтобы управлять народом, и довольствуется только желанием иметь их». Глава заканчивается утверждением, сделанном красноречивым пророческим языком, о том, что когда демократия исчерпает свое существование, все равно останется проблема, а именно «поиск правительства вашими Истинными Руководителями». Есть ли во всем этом хоть одно слово, под которым бы не подписался Гитлер?

Мадзини был более умеренным человеком, чем Карлейль, с которым он расходился во мнениях по поводу культа героев. Не отдельный великий человек, но нация была объектом его поклонения, и, несмотря на то, что он ставил Италию выше всех, он отводил определенную роль и каждой европейской нации, за исключением ирландской. Тем не менее, Мадзини, как и Карлейль, полагал, что долг должен быть превыше счастья, даже всеобщего счастья. Он думал, что Бог открыт для любого человека, что правильно; необходимо только, чтобы каждый подчинялся закону морали так, как он его чувствует в своем собственном сердце. Мадзини никогда не сознавал, что разные люди могут искренне по-разному понимать предписания морального закона или что он на самом деле требует того, чтобы другие действовали в соответствии с его откровением. Он ставил мораль над демократией, говоря: «Простое голосование большинства не утверждает верховную власть, если оно очевидно противоречит высшим моральным заповедям... воля людей священна, когда она толкует и применяет моральный закон, она недействительна и бессильна, когда отделяет себя от закона и только представляет капризы». Это также мнение и Муссолини.

Один-единственный важный элемент был с тех пор добавлен к доктрине этой школы, а именно: псевдодарвинистская вера в «расу». (Фихте сделал немецкое превосходство вопросом языка, а не биологической наследственности.) Ницше, который, в отличие от своих последователей, не был националистом или антисемитом, применял теорию только в отношении различных индивидуумов: он хотел, чтобы неполноценным людям препятствовали иметь детей, и надеялся, с помощью методов собаковода, вывести расу сверхлюдей, у которых будет вся власть и для чьей только пользы будет существовать остальное человечество. Но в дальнейшем писатели с похожими взглядами пытались доказать, что все превосходное связано с принадлежностью к их собственной расе. Ирландские профессора пишут книги, чтобы доказать, что Гомер был ирландцем; французские антропологи предоставляют свидетельства того, что кельты, а не тевтоны, были источником цивилизации в Северной Европе; Хьюстон Чемберлен доказывает во всех подробностях, что Данте был немцем и что Христос не был евреем. Подчеркивание расы было повсеместным среди англо-индусов, от которых империалистическая Англия подхватила эту заразу благодаря Редьярду Киплингу. Вместе с тем антисемитские настроения никогда не были значимы в Англии, хотя англичанин Хьюстон Чемберлен был по большей части ответственен за создание фальшивого исторического базиса для этих настроений в Германии, где они существовали еще со времен Средневековья.

О расе, если в это понятие не вмешивать политику, достаточно было бы сказать, что ничего политически важного о ней не известно. Как вероятность можно принять то, что существуют генетические психические различия между расами, но определенно можно сказать, что мы еще не знаем, в чем эти различия заключаются. Во взрослом человеке влияние окружающей среды скрадывает наследственность. Более того, расовые различия среди различных европейцев не столь явны, как между белыми, желтыми и черными людьми. Не существует отчетливых физических характеристик, по которым можно было бы с уверенностью выделить представителей различных современных европейских наций, так как все мы произошли в результате смещения различных племен. Если даже какой-то один народ и достигнет умственного превосходства, каждая цивилизованная нация сможет выставить вполне обоснованное утверждение, которое докажет, что все притязания одинаково необоснованны. Возможно, что евреи стоят ниже немцев по развитию, но также возможно, что немцы по своему развитию находятся ниже евреев. Использование же в таком вопросе псевдодарвинистского языка совершенно антинаучно. К чему бы мы ни пришли в будущем, в настоящем у нас нет достаточных оснований для того, чтобы отдавать предпочтение одной нации в ущерб другой.
Все это движение, начиная с Фихте, служит методом поддержания чувства собственной исключительности и жажды власти посредством утверждений, в пользу которых не говорит ничего, кроме того, что они тешат чье-то самолюбие. Фихте нуждался в доктрине, которая заставила бы его чувствовать превосходство над Наполеоном; Карлейль и Ницше были слишком болезненны, поэтому искали компенсации в мире фантазии; британский империализм эпохи Редьярда Киплинга возник из-за стыда за потерю промышленного лидерства; а гитлеровское безумие нашего времени — это паутина мифа, в котором немецкое Ego пытается противостоять Версалю. Ни один человек не рассуждает здраво, когда его самолюбие жестоко задето, и те, кто умышленно унижают нацию, должны быть благодарны только сами себе, если она становится нацией безумных.

Это навело меня на мысль о тех причинах, которые лежат в основе широкого распространения иррациональной и даже антирациональной доктрины, анализируемой нами в данной статье. Во все времена существуют всевозможные теории, проповедуемые всевозможными пророками, но популярными становятся те, которые учитывают настроения, создаваемые обстоятельствами времени. Доктрины современных иррационалистов, как мы видели, характеризуются следующим: подчеркиванием воли как противоположности мысли и чувству; прославлением силы; верой в интуитивное «постулирование» предположений в противовес наблюдениям и индукции. Это состояние ума — естественная реакция тех, кто имеет привычку управлять современными механизмами, такими как аэропланы, а также тех, у кого меньше власти, чем прежде, и нет возможности найти какое-либо рациональное основание для восстановления своего прежнего превосходства. Индустриальное общество и война, создавая привычку к механической силе, становятся причиной огромных перемен в экономической и политической власти, и поэтому приводят большие группы людей в состояние практического самоутверждения. Отсюда и рост фашизма.

Сравнивая мир 1920 г. и 1820 г., мы обнаруживаем, что увеличилась власть у части крупных промышленников, наемных рабочих, женщин, еретиков и евреев. (Под «еретиками» я подразумеваю тех, чья религия не принадлежала к господствующей в их стране.) Соответственно, происходила утрата власти монархов, аристократии, священнослужителей, нижней прослойки среднего класса и мужчин в противоположность представительницам женского пола. Крупные промышленники, хотя и стали сильнее, чем в любой другой предыдущий период, чувствуют себя небезопасно из-за угрозы социализма, и особенно из-за страха перед Москвой. Заинтересованные в войне — генералы, адмиралы, авиаторы и фирмы, производящие оружие, — находятся в сходной ситуации: сильные в настоящий момент, но под угрозой «отвратительной шайки» большевиков и пацифистов. Некоторые слои общества уже потерпели поражение: короли и знать, лавочники, люди, оппонирующие религиозной терпимости и сожалеющие о днях мужского господства на женщинами. Похоже, они определенно потерпели крушение, экономическое и культурное развитие не оставило им места в современном мире. Естественно, они были недовольны, а в количественном отношении их было довольно много. Ницшеанская философия была психологически искусно приспособлена к их душевным потребностям, и очень мудро, что капиталисты и милитаристы использовали ее для сплочения поверженных в партию, которая должна поддерживать средневековую реакцию в отношении всего, за исключением промышленности и войны. Что касается промышленности и войны, то здесь все должно было быть современно в техническом отношении, но не в распределении сил и власти после достижения мира, который сделал социалистов опасными для существующих магнатов.

Таким образом, иррациональные элементы в нацистской философии существуют, говоря политическим языком, благодаря необходимости заручиться поддержкой той части населения, у которой больше нет никакого raison d'etre (средство или смысл к существованию (франц.), в то время как относительно разумные элементы привносят промышленники и военные. Первые элементы — «иррациональные», потому что едва ли возможна ситуация, когда мелкие торговцы, например, смогут реализовывать свои надежды, и фантастические верования — это их единственное прибежище от безысходности. Per contra (напротив (лат.), надежды промышленников и военных могут быть реализованы фашистскими методами и едва ли каким-либо другим путем. Тот факт, что их надежды могут осуществиться только через разрушение цивилизации, делает их не просто иррациональными, но сатанинскими. Эти люди составляют лучшую, с интеллектуальной точки зрения, и худшую, с моральной точки зрения, часть данного движения; остальные, ослепленные блеском славы, героизма и самопожертвования, становятся невосприимчивыми к своим настоящим интересам и, охваченные эмоциями, позволяют использовать себя для достижения чужих целей. Такова психопатология нацизма.
Я беседовал с промышленниками и военными, поддерживающими фашизм как разумное учение, но их здравомыслие весьма относительно. Тиссен полагает, что посредством нацистского движения он может уничтожить социализм и одновременно невероятно расширить свой рынок сбыта. Однако сейчас, кажется, нет достаточных оснований полагать, что он прав, так же как думать, что были правы его предшественники в 1914 г. Ему нужно раздуть немецкую самоуверенность и националистические чувства до очень опасной степени, наиболее возможным результатом чего будет еще одна неудачная война. Даже начальный огромный успех не принес бы окончательной победы; сегодня, как и двадцать лет назад, немецкое правительство забывает о существовании Америки.

Есть один очень важный элемент, говорящий против нацизма, хотя он может рассматриваться как поддержка реакции, — я имею в виду организованную религию. Философия движения, получившего наивысшее выражение в нацизме, является в некотором смысле логическим развитием протестантизма. Этика Фихте и Карлейля — кальвинистская, и у Мадзини, который всю свою жизнь находился в состоянии оппозиции к Риму, была совершенно лютеровская вера в непогрешимость индивидуального сознания. Ницше страстно верил в ценность индивида и считал, что герой не должен подчиняться власти; в этом он развивал протестантский дух бунта. Можно было бы ожидать, что протестантская церковь поддержит нацистское движение, и до определенной степени она так и сделала. Но во всех пунктах, общих для протестантизма и католицизма, оно противоречит новой философии. Ницше — явный антихристианин, и по прочтении сочинений Хьюстона Чемберлена создается впечатление, что христианство — это деградировавший предрассудок, появившийся среди полукровок-космополитов Востока; и антисемитизм, как теоретический, так и практический, с трудом согласуется с религией еврейского происхождения. По этим причинам нацизм и христианство вряд ли будут друзьями, и вполне вероятно, что их антагонизм может привести к падению нацизма.

Существует еще одна причина, по которой современный культ безумия, будь то в Германии или еще где-нибудь, несовместим с традиционной формой христианства. Вдохновленное иудаизмом, христианство приняло понятие Истины, связанное с добродетелью Веры. Понятие и добродетель уцелели, подвергнувшись «искреннему сомнению», и, как все христианские добродетели, сохранились среди викторианских атеистов. Но постепенно влияние скептицизма и рекламы сделало безнадежным делом поиски истины, но очень выгодным — защиту лжи. Интеллектуальная честность, таким образом, была уничтожена. Гитлер, объясняя нацистскую программу, говорит: «Национальное государство смотрит на науку, как на средство увеличения национальной гордости. Именно с этой точки зрения должна преподаваться не только мировая история, но и история цивилизации. Изобретатель должен быть великим не просто как изобретатель, но даже более — как соотечественник. Восхищение любым великим деянием должно совмещаться с гордостью, потому что его успешный создатель — это представитель нашей собственной нации. Мы должны выделять величайших из массы великих имен в немецкой истории и ставить их в пример молодежи таким впечатляющим образом, чтобы они смогли стать опорой непоколебимых националистических чувств».

Концепция науки как поиска истины настолько полностью исчезла из сознания Гитлера, что он даже не спорит с этим. Как мы знаем, теория относительности считалась плохой, так как была придумана евреем. Инквизиция отвергала доктрину Галилея, потому что считала ее неверной, но Гитлер принимает или отвергает доктрины по политическим причинам, не принимая во внимание их истинность или ложность. Бедный Уильям Джеймс, который придумал эту точку зрения, был бы в ужасе от того, как ее используют; но если однажды отказываются от понятия объективной истины, то ясно, что вопрос «во что я должен верить?» будет решаться, как я писал в 1907 г., «обращением к военной силе и суду больших батальонов», а не методами теологии или науки. Государства, чья политика основывается на выступлении против разума, должны, следовательно, оказаться в состоянии конфликта не только с образованием, но и с церковью, везде, где уцелело истинное христианство.

Важным элементом в причинах бунта против разума является то, что многие способные и энергичные люди не имеют выхода для своего властолюбия и поэтому становятся опасны. В прошлом маленькие государства давали возможность осуществлять политическую власть большему количеству людей, а небольшой бизнес давал большему количеству людей почувствовать экономическую власть. Рассмотрим вопрос о громадном населении, которое спит в пригородах и работает в больших городах. Добираясь в Лондон на поезде, человек проезжает мимо огромных районов маленьких деревень, населенных семьями, которые не чувствуют никакой солидарности с рабочим классом. Мужчина в семье не участвует в местных делах, так как он отсутствует весь день, подчиняясь приказам своих работодателей; единственный выход для его инициативы — это возделывание садика по выходным. В политическом плане он завидует всему, что делается для рабочего класса, но, хотя он чувствует себя бедняком, снобизм мешает ему принять методы социализма и профсоюзов. Его предместье может быть таким же густонаселенным, как какой-нибудь известный город античности, но его социальная жизнь апатична, и у него нет времени интересоваться ей. Для такого человека, если у него достаточно духа для выражения недовольства, фашистское движение может явиться освобождением.

Уменьшение разумности в политике — это результат двух факторов: с одной стороны, существуют классы и типы людей, для которых мир не предоставляет никаких возможностей, но которые не видят надежды, и в социализме, потому что они не являются наемными рабочими; с другой стороны, существуют талантливые и могущественные люди, чьи интересы противоречат интересам общества в целом и которые поэтому могут сохранить свое влияние при помощи поощрения разного вида истерии. Антикоммунизм, страх перед иностранной военной мощью и ненависть к иностранной конкуренции — этим пугают чаще всего. Я не имею в виду того, что ни один рационально мыслящий человек не может испытывать эти настроения; я говорю о том, что эти настроения используются таким образом, чтобы устранить разумное обсуждение практических вопросов. Две вещи, в которых мир нуждается больше всего, — это социализм и мир, но обе они противоречат интересам наиболее могущественных людей нашего времени. Не сложно сделать шаги, ведущие к ним (миру и социализму), кажущиеся противоположными интересам большей части населения, и простейший путь это сделать — вызвать массовую истерию. Чем больше опасность социализма и мира, тем больше правительства развращают душевную жизнь подвластных им людей; чем сильнее экономическая нужда в настоящем, тем больше желание страдающих уйти от интеллектуально трезвого взгляда на жизнь в объятья чего-то иллюзорного и обманчивого.

Лихорадка национализма, которая возрастала, начиная с 1848 г., представляет собой одну из форм культа безумия. Отказались от идеи универсальной истины: есть английская истина, французская истина, немецкая истина, черногорская истина и истина княжества Монако. Сходным образом, существует истина для наемных рабочих и истина для капиталистов. Единственно возможными средствами выбора между этими разными «истинами», если рациональное убеждение будет безнадежно, является война и соперничество в пропагандистском безумии. Пока глубокие конфликты между нациями и классами, поразившие наш мир, не будут разрешены, трудно ожидать, что человечество вернется к рациональному складу ума. Сложность в том, что пока преобладает безумие, решение наших проблем может быть достигнуто только случайно. Если разум, будучи безличным, делает возможным всеобщее сотрудничество, то безумие, представляя обычно страсти индивидов, делает неизбежной борьбу. Именно по этой причине рациональность, в смысле обращения к универсальному и безличному понятию истины, имеет первостепенную важность для благосостояния человечества не только тогда, когда она господствует, но также, и даже больше, в те менее счастливые времена, когда она презирается и отвергается, как напрасная мечта людей, у которых не хватает мужества убить в тех случаях, когда они не могут согласиться с оппонентом.

----------

